# Dividing in the lathe ( More photos added)



## Anglepoise (Oct 5, 2006)

Knurling is nice, but in a side switch light, it is not entirely necessary,as you do not have to twist and turn with one hand.
And I am hoping you guys will start to build some lights with the switch where it should be. <Grin>

Anyway, I decided that if I was going to experiment with alternates, I would need some method to 'divide' on the item held in the chuck, and then 'engrave'
from the tool post with a cutter or 'milling device'.
Doing some research, it seemed that a 120 tooth gear, would divide to 60,30,20,15,12,10,8,6,5,4,3,and 2. Quite enough.






Once I had the gear, I then had to mark all the divisions, using a spot drill and paint.






Now I had to somehow attach it to the spindle, with some sort of lock.

The best way seemed to be at the end of the spindle, and this method is described in old lathe books.

Pic below shows hollow spindle end







Well I made a simple adaptor that is a snug fit in the spindle through hole, and tapered the inside at 8 degrees. Then I made up a plug that also has an 8 degree taper and when tightened, the adaptor expands a few thou and firmly grips the spindle bore.







Adaptor mounted in spindle end







The gear is sandwiched on the other end of the adaptor, and when the acorn nut is tight, the whole thing becomes one with the spindle and chuck.








The rod shown in the last pic is sprung slightly and has a 'tooth' that registers with the gear.






Bit primitive, but it works.

If any of you want to see some amazing ' tube engraving' have a look Here


----------



## Ganp (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*

Very nice lathe mod..

I would say FUNDANENTAL rather than primitive - and ELEGANT too!!!

I really should do one of these. :goodjob:


----------



## olephart (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*

Primitive is what I do. I count the teeth on the Bull gear and go from there.

Your mod is very nice and professionally executed.


----------



## greenlight (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*

Cool gadget.


----------



## jpfaff (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*

I spent three and a half years programming Mazak lathes.. Im lost what are you trying to do... You stated something about about knurling... What do the dots indicate.. A reference point for what??
Jason


----------



## weedle256 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*

I know nothing.... Pretty pictures though :laughing: 

I am curious about how this is used and what you can do with it.


----------



## mchlwise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*



weedle256 said:


> I know nothing.... Pretty pictures though :laughing:
> 
> I am curious about how this is used and what you can do with it.


----------



## Anglepoise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*

The picture below has engraved lines on the bezel as opposed to knurling.

These lines are engraved by having the part stationary, and a cutter move along the axis.

In this instance there are 67 lines as my bull gear has 67 teeth. 

This new gear will give far greater options.


----------



## jpfaff (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*

But if you are equalling speed and feed.. that will equal heat.... which with the pic you are showing.. there is none. unless you are a master machinist what you show is impossible. unless its cnc... no manual lathe could ever do that. equal spacing you have is phenominal and there is no indication of tooling.. let me know how you do it...


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*



Anglepoise said:


> The picture below has engraved lines on the bezel as opposed to knurling.
> 
> These lines are engraved by having the part stationary, and a cutter move along the axis.
> 
> ...


 
What are you using for a cutter attachment? Got a pic of that, too?

This "dividing head" will allow only parallel lines to be engraved, no?


----------



## Anglepoise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*



jpfaff said:


> But if you are equalling speed and feed.. that will equal heat.... which with the pic you are showing.. there is none. unless you are a master machinist what you show is impossible. unless its cnc... no manual lathe could ever do that. equal spacing you have is phenominal and there is no indication of tooling.. let me know how you do it...



The piece to be engraved is stationary in the chuck. A 30 degree pointed tool is set on its side and a single traverse of the saddle is made down the axis of the flashlight body. After one cut, the chuck is moved manually one tooth over and another manual cut is made. jpfaff the lathe is not powered up. This is all hand work.




PhotonFanatic.


The cutter is a standard pointed tool similar to one used for threading but angle is ground 30 degrees.

Tomorrow I will put an 1/16th " milling cutter and mill 3 slots for Tritium vials. I will use the gear to give me my 3 equally spaced slots.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*



Anglepoise said:


> The piece to be engraved is stationary in the chuck. A 30 degree pointed tool is set on its side and a single traverse of the saddle is made down the axis of the flashlight body. After one cut, the chuck is moved manually one tooth over and another manual cut is made. jpfaff the lathe is not powered up. This is all hand work.


This explains it better, but a picture or two of the part while in the chuck and the cutter in place would make things much more clear (at least for me!)  

Will


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*

Nice and cool tooling there David! :thumbsup: I assume you have a means of locking the spindle on the lathe?


----------



## Anglepoise (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*

I will post some new pics tomorrow showing more details.

Don. Good question. Will answer that tomorrow<g>


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*



Anglepoise said:


> I will post some new pics tomorrow showing more details.
> 
> Don. Good question. Will answer that tomorrow<g>





Cool.......whats the depth of cut? Do you take a couple thousands at a time? 



Mac


----------



## will (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*

Normally - that type of work would be done in a milling machine with an indexing head. I admire the creativity of the solution. 

I had to put a slot in something I had made on my mini-lathe, a keyway on the inside diameter. I ground a tool bit for the correct width, locked the work in place in the lathe so it would not spin, unplugged the lathe, then moved the carriage back and forth until I had the correct depth. For a single part this was the only way to do it...


----------



## KC2IXE (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*



wquiles said:


> This explains it better, but a picture or two of the part while in the chuck and the cutter in place would make things much more clear (at least for me!)
> 
> Will



Basicaly, he's using the headstock of the lathe as a workholding tool and dividing head, and using the carrige of the lathe as a shaper


----------



## Anglepoise (Oct 7, 2006)

Here are a few more photos and explanation. 

We all know the regular knurling





Now next shot is the item to be engraved





Next is the cutter mounted on its side.
It will be moved parallel to the item in the chuck





Position tool as below and take a cut of about 5 thou







Now we have our first groove.





Then index to the next tooth. And repeat a new cut next to the first one











And that is about it.

Don.

The rod device that registers each tooth is sturdy enough to 'lock' the headstock for small delicate work. Heavy milling might require some extra thought on restricting headstock movement.


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 7, 2006)

Funny....... I just got back in from trying it. Works well  Thanks for the explanation.

Mac


----------



## wquiles (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the additional pictures - it is very clear now 

Will


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 7, 2006)

Cool David.

Yeah, a rotating cutter or even rigid broach cut if forces are not parallel to Z axis might try to induce rotation in your spindle but it looks like you have all well in hand there and good job and excellent illustrations!


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 15, 2006)

One word you :rock: 

:thanks: 

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


Much easier than setting up my rotary table and milling the grooves.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 15, 2006)

Outstanding Mac - that looks great !!!

What tool are you using to make the cuts?

Will


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 15, 2006)

wquiles said:


> Outstanding Mac - that looks great !!!
> 
> What tool are you using to make the cuts?
> 
> Will



Just a radius grooving took I ground on a HSS blank. It basically a cut-off style tool just rounded.

Mac


----------



## TranquillityBase (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Dividing in the lathe ( Picture Heavy )*



KC2IXE said:


> Basicaly, he's using the headstock of the lathe as a workholding tool and dividing head, and using the carrige of the lathe as a shaper


You got it... 





TB


----------



## Anglepoise (Oct 15, 2006)

That's great Mac.

Pic below is of a 70's Pentel mechanical pencil and is about 1/2inch in diameter.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 15, 2006)

Very cool - thank guys. I have to try this one of these days 

Will


----------

